

Public Stats: Twitter and YouTube make me care - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/03/24/twitter-and-youtube-make-me-care/

======
ish_ish
There is a psychological factor to this that is used by games as well. People
get addicted to collecting things whether they be tweets, comments, etc. I
highly recommend Amy Jo Kim's video where she shows examples of this across
several social apps:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihUt-163gZI>

------
kadavy
Checking stats on something (how many followers someone has, or how many views
a video has) is definitely a useful heuristic for deciding if something is
worthy of your ever-more-precious attention. They call this "social proof."

~~~
rishi
Good point. It is pretty much equivalent to Customer Testimonials.

